# TDMM 12th



## جويعد (5 فبراير 2012)

الأخوة الاكارم محتاج لمرجع ال TDMM 12th

الله يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## A.malla (5 فبراير 2012)

اخي شوف إذا هل الرابط بفيدك

http://www.cwu.edu/~its/telecom/TDDG06-01-05.pdf


----------

